# Bayrou - prononciation



## DrLindenbrock

Salut,

je suis avec intérêt la campagne électorale française et j'ai assisté au succès de M. Bayrou dans les derniers sondages.
Or, je ne suis tourmenté que par une seule question  : quelle est la bonne prononciation de ce nom ?!  
A la télévision parfois j’entends (ou il me paraît d’entendre…) ba-i-ou, parfois bé-i-rou. Et, pour ce que cela compte, par instinct j’aurais prononcé bé-rou…

En plus, dans une autre discussion de ce forum, Walkyrie dit:




> François *Bayrou* (encore un François!) tient à ce qu'on prononce son nom "Baillerou", ce qui n'empêche pas la moitié des Français (stats à la louche) de dire "Bèrou".


 
Cette version avec L mouillé me surprend un peu, mais ce n'est pas grave; rien ne m'étonne plus dès le jour que j'ai découvert que "poêle" se prononce comme s'il était écrit "poual" (ou "pwal")! 

J'espère qu'au sein à ce forum on pourra résoudre ce "mystère", même si cette diversité d'opinion qu'il me semble d'avoir constaté pourrait bien se réproduire ici...


----------



## Lorali

Que je sache on prononce François "Baillrou", je regarde le journal télévisé sur internet France 2 et eux le disent comme ça !
(Mon copain qui est de Strasbourg aussi)


----------



## Ofboir

Tiens moi je dirais "Bérou". Mais bon, les noms propres sont souvent prononcés de plein de façons différentes par les médias, alors va savoir ...

Sinon dans le nord et en Belgique ils disent "pouèle" pour "poêle"


----------



## DDT

Lorali said:


> Que je sache on prononce François "Baillrou", je regarde le journal télévisé sur internet France 2 et eux le disent comme ça !
> (Mon copain qui est de Strasbourg aussi)





Ofboir said:


> Tiens moi je dirais "Bérou". Mais bon, les noms propres sont souvent prononcés de plein de façons différentes par les médias, alors va savoir ...
> 
> Sinon dans le nord et en Belgique ils disent "pouèle" pour "poêle"


Moi aussi j'ai déjà entendu les deux prononciations donc je pense qu'Ofboir a bien raison...dans tous les cas, des amis français m'ont confirmé à plusieurs réprises que parfois ils ne savent vraiment pas comment prononcer certains noms...tant mieux pour nous qu'on est pas des autoctones, on pourra toujours faire appel au fait qu'il n'y a pas de certitude là-dessus  

DDT


----------



## Mani23

Salut à tous,

Moi je prononce "Baillerou" aussi, mais "Bérou" ne me choque pas... 



> des amis français m'ont confirmé à plusieurs réprises que parfois ils ne savent vraiment pas comment prononcer certains noms


Ca me fait penser au "duc de Broglie" : la majorité des gens prononcent "duc de brogli" (logique, à priori ) alors que la bonne prononciation est "duc de breuil". Mais la commune de Broglie, elle, se prononce "brogli"... En France, on aime faire simple


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Aucun doute pour moi qui vit dans la région d'origine de François Bayrou, ici on prononce *Baillerou*. Je crois que la différence de prononciation correspond grosso modo  à la frontière nord / sud des langues d'oïl et des langues d'oc.
La prononciation Bérou, n'existe que depuis qu'il est connu nationalement et n'a été initiée que par certains médias nationaux.
Je n'ai pas fait de recherches, mais je suppose que ce nom a une signification en Béarnais (forme d'occitan).

P.S. voilà ce que j'ai trouvé sur l'origine du nom Bayrou (c'est vrai que je l'ai déjà entendu à la radio ...)
*Bayrou* : Nom fréquent dans le Sud-Ouest. Vraisemblablement un sobriquet désignant celui qui a les yeux vairons (= de couleur différente), ou encore celui qui a les cheveux grisonnants, poivre et sel.


----------



## CABEZOTA

C'est en effet Baillerou qu'il faut prononcer ce nom du sud de la France (occitan), l'autre prononciation ayant d'ailleurs le don d'irriter le principal intéressé (pour l'anectdote, il avait menacé Yvan Levaï, qui s'obstinait à prononcer Bérou, de l'appeler Yvan Levé!)...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Très bonne anecdote avec Ivan Levaï ! 
Je suis aussi d'accord pour prononcer les noms propres comme leurs porteurs les prononcent. C'est la moindre des politesses.


----------



## jierbe31

Bonjour à tous,

Sans vouloir le moins du monde entrer dans une vaine polémique, je constate simplement une fois de plus que les gens d'oïl, en général, s'avèrent souvent incapables de reproduire correctement la prononciation des noms, propres ou communs, dès qu'ils se situent au sud de la Loire. Et les gens de radio et de télévision sont les premiers fautifs.
Pour prononcer correctement Bayrou = Ba-*i*-rou, il suffit de se rappeler qu'il ne viendrait à l'idée de personne de prononcer Hend*ay*e comme Hend*é*, mais bien comme Hen-da-*i*-e. Deux noms bien méridionaux.
Excellente fin de semaine à vous tous.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Il me semble que la prononciation "Bérou" inventée et colportée par nos médias nationaux est un symbole du jacobinisme ambiant qui rejette certains "régionalismes".
Que l'on écorche un nom propre par ignorance de son origine, donc de sa prononciation, est acceptable, mais persévérer traduit un manque de respect pour la personne - "errare humanum est, perseverare diabolicum", j'y vois même une forme de refus de la différence (je ne parle ici que de nom, pas de programme politique ).
Que dire de ces hommes et femmes politiques qui ont du travailler dur pour gommer leur accent régional afin de rentrer dans la norme et de paraitre plus lisses ? (je vise, par exemple, Alain juppé et Michèle Alliot-Marie, pour rester dans le sud du sud-ouest de la France).


----------



## itka

Juste comme ça, pour alimenter la polémique, , je vous rappelle la vallée de l'Ubaye (u-baille) dans les Alpes du Sud et le stade de Nice : stade du Ray (du  Raille en Niçart)...

Ceci dit, mon nom se prononce d'au moins trois manières différentes et j'ai l'habitude qu'on me demande comment on doit le dire... Que répondre ? Ca m'est bien égal .... Apparemment, Bayrou (Baille-rou) ne partage pas mon indifférence à cet égard, pourquoi ne pas lui faire plaisir ?


----------



## Francois114

Je suis né à peu près à mi-chemin entre Blaye au sud (prononcez "blaille") et Faye-l'Abbesse au nord (prononcez "fè"). Rien à dire là-dessus : le vacancier qui demande "la route de blè" est tout de suite repéré comme "étranger".

Celà dit, personne ne songe à prononcer les noms des villes de _Tarbes_ et _Lourdes_ comme elles devraient l'être selon la logique régionaliste : "Tarbesse" et "Lourdesse", pas même leurs habitants. Et pour la ville _d'Orthez_ ("Ortesse"), toujours dans la même région, personne ne songe à prononcer "Orte" (NB : l'alternance entre les finales -s et -z est purement graphique : étymologiquement, c'est la même chose). De la même façon, il y a Fabien _Barthez_ ("Barthesse", le gardien de but célèbre, originaire de Lavelanet) et Roland _Barthes_ ("Barte", l'écrivain presque aussi célèbre, originaire de Bayonne).

Conclusion : revendiquer une prononciation plutôt qu'une autre en raison de son origine géographique est un peu illusoire.
Conclusion de la conclusion : je suis d'accord avec Itka, il faut accorder à François Bayrou que ce soit lui qui dise comment on doit l'appeler : c'est la moindre des politesses à l'égard d'un homme qui a, par ailleurs, de très grands mérites. 
François


----------



## viera

J'ai remarqué que c'est chez les adversaires politiques que le refus de respecter la prononciation souhaitée par Bayrou est la plus systématique.  C'était aussi le cas pour la prononciation _Mit'ran_ (au lieu de _Mittèrrand_) par certains opposants, tels Jean-Marie Le Pen ou Georges Marchais.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Il y a de nombreux exemples de ce comportement, le premier acte de dénigrement ou de non-respect de quelqu'un ou de quelque chose, c'est parfois de déformer son nom: ex. ceux cités avant mais aussi, Maastricht,  Bolkestein...

A propos de Bayrou, certains de ceux qui l'appellent Bérou, lui ont aussi donné le surnom de Béarniais. (et je ne dis pas ça parce que j'habite en Béarn, personnellement je ne me sens pas concernée )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Punky Zoé said:


> [...] A propos de Bayrou, certains de ceux qui l'appellent Bérou, lui ont aussi donné le surnom de Béarniais. (et je ne dis pas ça parce que j'habite en Béarn, personnellement je ne me sens pas concernée )


C'était exactement mon propos plus haut, mais sans doute moins bien dit et mal compris... 
Le non-respect et aussi la moquerie d'une personne peuvent passer par la déformation de la prononciation de son nom, par rapport à la prononciation requise par le porteur du nom lui-même (cf. Les Guignols de l'info, émission de caricatures permettant de voir ce phénomène grossi à la loupe). Les différences de prononciation des mots (pas seulement des noms propres) en France selon les régions est sujet à moquerie, il faut le savoir. On stigmatise alors "celui qui ne prononce pas comme moi" comme étant soit un "plouc" soit un "estranger" (voire un parisien).


----------



## itka

Ou... enfin... n'en fais pas de la parano... Grâce à notre chère orthographe, il y a beaucoup de prononciations possibles pour la plupart des noms propres, noms de personnes ou noms de lieux. On peut comprendre que les gens qui ne sont pas du coin se trompent. Les exemples fameux ne manquent pas !
On dit Meu-gè-ve ou Mé-gè-ve ? A-vo-ria ou A-vo-riazzz ? Il y en a des douzaines... Ce n'est pas grave, inutile de traumatiser nos amis non-francophones qui ne vont plus oser appeler les gens par leur nom !

Par contre (et je ne dis pas "en revanche" ) le cas de Mitterand ou de Bayrou est différent. Pour ne pas connaître la prononciation de ces noms, ... il faut le faire exprès. D'ailleurs, il n'est pas impossible que certains le fassent exprès !


----------



## Paf le chien

Juste pour préciser : on considère l'accent neutre en français comme étant celui des angevains (de la région d'Angers). Ça peut servir d'étalon car ils ont vraiment un accent pur (pour des raisons historiques HS).

Mais les noms propres : c'est au petit bonheur la chance.


----------



## Chimène

Et dans le cas, par exemple, de Nathalie Baye, pourquoi prononce-t-on "baille"? Quelqu´un le sait?


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Salut et merci à tout le monde!  

Je n'étais pas là ces jours-ci mais je viens de lire tous les "posts" et je remercie tous ceux qui ont participé!
Juste une dernière précisation avant de clore la question; d'après vous, les prononciations "baillerou" et "baïrou" sonneraient-elles de la même façon? C'est-à-dire, sont-elles deux façon de dire la même chose/représenter la même prononciation?

A la prochaine


----------



## Paf le chien

Chimène said:


> Et dans le cas, par exemple, de Nathalie Baye, pourquoi prononce-t-on "baille"? Quelqu´un le sait?



Probablement pour des raisons euphoniques. On devrait dire « bai-i » qui est beaucoup plus difficile à prononcer que « ba-ye ».

Un très bel exemple est la ville de « L'Haye les Roses » (la haie de roses) qui se prononçait [lai-i] et qui est devenu, avec le temps, [la-i]. Ce qui a « obligé » les élus à mettre un trémas sur le i-grec (L'Haÿe Les Roses) alors même que le *i-grec+tréma n'existe pas en français*. Depuis, ça pose un _gros_ problème à la DGE -- direction générale de l'équipement --, dont un des rôle consiste à faire les panneaux de signalisation sur les routes )

Je pense que pour Baye, c'est la même chose [ai] => [a] avec le temps...


----------



## itka

Pas exactement. 
Ce que tu écris "baillerou" se transcrit : [bajəʁu] ou [bajʁu]
et "baïrou" se prononce : [baiʁu]

Dans le premier mot, il y a une semi-voyelle (yod), dans le second une véritable voyelle (i)

_(S'il voit tous ces posts, il va être content qu'on s'intéresse autant à la prononciation de son nom ! )_


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Oui merci Itka!
En effet, pour moi la différence est bien claire, mais je craignais que d'après certaines interprétations, les deux représentations "phonetiques" (entre guillemets parce qu'elles étaient écrites en lettres normales et pas avec le API) pourraient avoir le mème son. 
La mienne était donc juste une précaution, merci pour avoir éclairci mes derniers doutes! 

Et oui, Mr Bayrou aimerait bien ce fil... mais c'est juste parce qu'il a un nom "ambigu", rien d'autre ;-)


----------



## geve

Paf le chien said:


> Baïrou n'a aucun sens. Le tréma indique que la voyelle _précédente_ doit être prononcée comme si elle était seule (_ie._ : ambig*uë* et ambig*uï*té, pour « _entendre_ » le '*u*'). Or le 'a' n'est pas muet !


Ben, c'est aussi logique que pour *maïs*... On met le trema pour ne pas prononcer *mais*. "Baïrou" par opposition à "Bairou", donc. Non ? 

Je crois bien prononcer tantôt Ba-y-rou et tantôt Bérou sans aucune cohérence... je ferai attention désormais.


----------



## Paf le chien

_Mea culpa_ : oui.

Le tréma empêche aussi la fusion de la voyelle avec la voyelle précédente (puisqu'elle est comme seule). Ça donne donc bien [ba-i-rou]. j'ai vraiment cru que le i-tréma était là pour remplacer un i-grec...

Donc ça ne se prononce pas *du tout* de la même manière.


----------

